# Chondro Enclosure...So Far!



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Well...after much study I am getting the reptile I have wanted since I was about 15 years old (which was a long time ago!) and that is the beautiful Chondro. I have a deposit on my snake and am currently building the enclosure for it. It is going to be my main "show tank" so I am trying to really put some time into it to make it look really nice. I went shopping to buy one and everything out there was pretty much crap, so I figured I would just build my own.

I got onto Greg Maxwell's site and got his plans (which are free to anyone who wants to build their own) and modified them just a bit (size) and began the work. Due to the change in adhesive being used by the contact paper manufactuer I have gone with Formica which worked out pretty well (so far!)

Here is the site for Mr. Maxwell's plans so I can give due credit where credit is due...

Greg Maxwell's Enclosure Plans

And here is what I have come up with...with my comments added!










The picture above is what the pieces looked like after I cut them out of 3/4" MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard) that was purchased at the local Menard's. I used 3/4" as I wanted something sturdy that felt like it had more "umph" to it. There is no scientific reason why I used what I did, just seemed beefier to me. I made mine 48" wide, 24" high, and 23 1/4" deep. I wanted a really nice long box for the Chondro to be able to move around in at night. Get him some good exercize!










It is important to remember that when you dry fit the pieces together you just don't want to screw them together like you would with regular wood. MDF will split really bad if you try this. You need to pre-drill all the holes to ensure you won't crack your edges! The drill bit is what I used, and I used 1 5/8" drywall screws. Basically it drilled the hole for the screw but then counter sinks it down as deep as you want so the head of the screw does not stick out. Very helpful and it looks nice! *Again, don't try to just screw them in! You WILL crack the MDF!*










When dry fitting the box, put on your back side with a couple of screws to hold it in place and then add one of your sides. This will help strengthen your box during the dry fit. If you have one of your pieces slide down you will pull a screw out. Not the end of the world, but a real pain in the rear end as you have to re-drill and what not.

After you dis-assemble the dry fit, be sure to sand down your drill "bumps" that you find. I did not do this and when you look close (you can't see it in the pictures) you can see little raised areas. I doubt anyone else will notice, but I know they are there. So make sure you lightly sand them down.










Here is what it looks like dry fit together. Everything fit and there was minimal sanding I had to do. There will always be some sanding (as I did not use a table saw...I used a 5 1/2" circular-trim saw which is less accurate) to make sure you have a clean fit.


















This is when it came time to apply the Formica. I choose to use formica as with the higher humidity needed for a Chondro enclosure I did not want to use anything that would rot, mold, or mildew...so this was the best choice. This was not really a pain to install, but it was not as easy a just pressing on contact paper either. You have to make sure you get an even coat of adhesive on BOTH the wood and the Formica. Then it needs to dry until it is completely clear. When both the adhesive on the wood AND the adhesive on the Formica is clear you can bring the two together. *WARNING!* When you bring them together it is very hard to take them apart! So be sure where you are laying it when you are putting it down. Once you have this done, you have to roller it to bring all the adhesive together. It is not hard, but it does take a bit of muscle...so press hard! When you roller it you will NOT get it apart again without breaking the Formica and having to start all over. So becareful and intentional with how you handle the formica!

When you are buying the Formica, ask them for any specific instructions regarding installation of the Formica. Menard's gives you an instruction booklette that shows you step by step how to do this and it works really well!










Here is the Formica glued to the MDF. I used a Dremel hand tool to trim the Formica down and it worked really well. I had next to no splitting or cracking. You can pick up the bit needed at Menard's as well. I will try to add a picture of it later on. When was done trimming I had to file the edges. You cannot file UP as this will split the Formica...pull down away from the color top and it works really well! I ended up with really nice, smooth edges!


















Here is what the box looks like after the Formica is glued on and the box is put together. I choose the darker color to allow the natural color of the Chondro to "pop" when seen against this background. He/she should look really nice with that as a background!

Here is what I have yet to do...

Cut two openings for air exchange and install vent system
Install two perches going lenghtwise of enclosure
Install runners for glass that will be custom cut and put on the tracks
Build and install oak trim on front of tank to hold glass in and "pretty up" the front
Attach Oak to three sides to "pretty up" the parts of the enclosure that will be seen
Build stand
Install Heating unit
Install Lights

And then I should be done! If you guys don't mind, I am going to keep adding pictures as I go along to see how this develops!

Hope you like it. Feel free to post any comments!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Superb Work!

That enclouse is absolutley beautiful so far! and Congrats on the purchase of your Chondro, I hope to own one someday too. They are such amazing snakes.

Please please pleease keep this updated with your progress..That is such a nice enclosure and I'm sure your snake will love its new home. It's going to look great against that backround.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

this is an awesome post, great work so far keep us posted ..... pin worthy for anyone looking to make an enclosure


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

PJ, when putting formica on , use wood dowels to hold laminate off the MDF untill you want it down.
pull the dowels out on at a time as you lay laminate down.

very nice job.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Wink! I had not thought of that. What was interesting about it was that if something did not have the adhesive, it would not stick...but once two adhesive sides came together...you were NOT going to get them apart!

What is really amazing about this is that I have pert-near NO talent with power tools. This is really my first project that I am doing and I have a "tool man" that watches what I do and stops me before I do something dumb.

It will be interesting to see how this comes out.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great so far.. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' good. Can't wait to see the finished product. And definitely can't wait to see the snake!

Ever thought about an auto-misting system to keep the humidity at your desired level?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Lookin' good. Can't wait to see the finished product. And definitely can't wait to see the snake!
> 
> Ever thought about an auto-misting system to keep the humidity at your desired level?


I have thought about it, and even found one for about 70 bucks that I could install, but my concern is that with the chondros you want a high humidity lvl and then you want it to slowly degrade throughout the day until the next misting time is due (according to what I have studied). I could do that with an automatic set up, but I figured that seeing how this is my first chondro, I would use the misting time as my time to give him a visual once over to watch for sickness, prolapse, and the likes. From what I have read, you don't want a 100% humidity lvl for the snake as you will encourage RI. And I certainly don't want that!

But if this ends up something I really end up understanding and loving (meaning I get more of them) then I think that automisting is the way to go.


----------

